# Java Fern growth rate



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

I was wondering about the growth rate of Java Fern. I tied some pieces down to drift wood about 6-8 weeks ago and not much is happening. There was some budding at the end of some larger leaves so I clipped those off and spread them around, but not much is going on along the rhizome itself. I really want to cover the driftwood with the fern, but not sure if I'll live that long. 

50 gal tank
pressurized CO2 pH 6.8
approx. 3 WPG
EI dosing

Everything else is growing like wildfire.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

I usually find it takes a good while to get established where not much seems to happen, and then grows like wildfire


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Well, it took about a year for my java fern to cover a few pieces (~3 ft x 4" wide) of wood.

You can see pictures on my website of the progress, just scroll down to see the older pics.

http://www.freewebs.com/zapins/newtankpix.htm


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

It grows slow. One leaf at a time . In my 40 gallon w/ 2 WPG the rhizomes are growing one new leaf on each end of the rhizome. This is different than the growth I have ever had with these. They usually only developed new leaves on one end of the rhizome and continued to creep that way. Definately for me it grows like one leaf every 2 weeks or 3 weeks even in my tank. They grow better if I leave them alone and doen't disturb them. They also seem to take a while to adjust to any changes like a moving to a new tank or whatever. I hope someone else can add to this post.


----------

